

Malicious iOS Apps - bartman
http://www.andreas-kurtz.de/2014/09/malicious-apps-ios8.html

======
walterbell
> Third-party apps can no longer secretly take pictures and transfer them off
> the device without user’s consent or knowledge.

Wow. No fix for iOS7?

> Third-party apps still can permanently monitor the iOS pasteboard for
> changes and read out any sensitive data that is probably copy-pasted.

Even if the app is not "running" (not visible after double-pressing the home
button)?

